# Which is easier?



## Michael (Jun 7, 2006)

*Mark 2:1* And again He entered Capernaum after some days, and it was heard that He was in the house. *2* Immediately many gathered together, so that there was no longer room to receive them, not even near the door. And He preached the word to them. *3* Then they came to Him, bringing a paralytic who was carried by four men. *4* And when they could not come near Him because of the crowd, they uncovered the roof where He was. So when they had broken through, they let down the bed on which the paralytic was lying.

*5* When Jesus saw their faith, He said to the paralytic, "œSon, your sins are forgiven you." 
*6* And some of the scribes were sitting there and reasoning in their hearts, *7* "œWhy does this Man speak blasphemies like this? Who can forgive sins but God alone?" 
*8* But immediately, when Jesus perceived in His spirit that they reasoned thus within themselves, He said to them, "œWhy do you reason about these things in your hearts? *9* _Which is easier, to say to the paralytic, "˜Your sins are forgiven you,´ or to say, "˜Arise, take up your bed and walk´?_ *10* But that you may know that the Son of Man has power on earth to forgive sins""”He said to the paralytic, *11* "œI say to you, arise, take up your bed, and go to your house." *12* Immediately he arose, took up the bed, and went out in the presence of them all, so that all were amazed and glorified God, saying, "œWe never saw anything like this!"


----------



## blhowes (Jun 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ezekiel16_
> *10* But that you may know that the Son of Man has power on earth to forgive sins""”He said to the paralytic, *11* "œI say to you, arise, take up your bed, and go to your house."


Amen! Jesus does have power on earth to forgive sins! Every one of them.

_

It Is Well with My Soul

1. When peace, like a river,
attendeth my way,
When sorrows like sea billows roll;
Whatever my lot,
Thou hast taught me to know,
"œIt is well, it is well with my soul"

Chorus: It is well (it is well)
with my soul (with my soul)
It is well, it is well with my soul

2. Though Satan should buffet,
though trials should come,
Let this blest assurance control,
That Christ hath regarded
my helpless estate,
And hath shed His own blood for my soul.
(Repeat chorus)

*3. My sin, oh the bliss
of this glorious thought!
My sin, not in part but the whole,
Is nailed to His cross,
and I bear it no more,
Praise the Lord, praise the Lord, O my soul!*
(Repeat chorus)

4. And Lord haste the day
when the faith shall be sight,
The clouds be rolled back as a scroll;
The trump shall resound,
and the Lord shall descend,
Even so, it is well with my soul.
(Repeat chorus)
_



> *12* Immediately he arose, took up the bed, and went out in the presence of them all, so that all were amazed and glorified God, saying, "œWe never saw anything like this!"


Its so easy to view the miracles and the amazing things Jesus did kind of matter-of-factly. Oh, that we might see Jesus today, who He was and what He did, with the same amazement that these people did, joining them in praising God.


----------



## blhowes (Jun 8, 2006)

Mat 14:25 And in the fourth watch of the night Jesus went unto them, walking on the sea. 
Mat 14:26 And when the disciples saw him walking on the sea, they were troubled, saying, It is a spirit; and they cried out for fear. 
Mat 14:27 But straightway Jesus spake unto them, saying, Be of good cheer; it is I; be not afraid. 

Can you picture that? He actually walked on the water. Amazing!


----------



## blhowes (Jun 8, 2006)

Mar 4:39 And he arose, and rebuked the wind, and said unto the sea, Peace, be still. And the wind ceased, and there was a great calm. 

Have you ever been boating/sailing in the middle of a storm? He spoke, and the storm disappeared and there was peace! Awesome.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> Mar 4:39 And he arose, and rebuked the wind, and said unto the sea, Peace, be still. And the wind ceased, and there was a great calm.
> 
> Have you ever been boating/sailing in the middle of a storm? He spoke, and the storm disappeared and there was peace! Awesome.



All of Christ's natural miracles were a sort of condescention to the unbelief of man. But to take away sins....who but God alone!

Amen.


----------

